# New Xingu



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I just got a new diamond xingu. This one came in a lot better than the other. The problem is, He has a little bit of ich on him. I added 1 tablespoon of salt for 5 gallons of water and raised the temp to 84 degrees. Do I need to do anything else? I want to avoid using ich medicine because ps are sensitive to it and I dont want to stress him out anymore. Also, I included pix of his fins. He has no ammonia burns that I notice however his left fin is a little shredded but I have no idea if that's columnaris or just shredded fins from transport or something else. Can you help me out and give me any advice you can? I really want this guy to last. Xingu
Thnx again.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats! This one does look a lot better than your last one. The salt along with the elevated temp should take care of the ick in under a week. As for the fin, you don't have to worry. It's not columnaris... Fin rot usually has a white boundary to it and the fin would look tattered. It just looks like shipping damage. Just in case though, keep an eye out for bacterial infection as it heals.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Awesome!!!







Thanx Again DonH!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Told ya DonH would know


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the key things about ich is that you cannot kill the organism while it is encrusted on your fishes body. You must make it hatch in order for any salt or treatment can kill the free swimming organism. In order to facilitate the process, raising the temperature much higher than 84F will cause the ich to hatch and a combination of the high heat and salt will finish off the organism. For this procedure, 87F-90F for a 36 hour period should be sufficent to kill parasites. For starters, I would certainly start at the low spectrum of 87F and watch carefully how your fish progresses and see if that is sufficient to clear its body of the ich before going higher. Do it over a 24 hour period raise it one degree until 90F is reached. Once the body is clear of parasites than redrop the temperature back to its normal 84F temperature. Or, you can follow DonH method which takes longer but overall much safer if you are not sure of yourself to follow the rule I set forth here.

With all treatments you must be vigilant and cautious in order to not put your fish through to much stress. Tattered fin, as DonH suggested is also due to ammonia burn during shipment. So just allow it to heal naturally. And I agree with DonH it does not appear to be bacterial.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

try doing 1tsp/3gallon. I find it a lot more effetive. Along with some water change too


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thnx again Frank and DOnh, I just raised the temp on my heater to 87 degrees. I always thought that would be too warm for fish but I'll give it a shot. I'll keep you updated with the progress of the fish. Thnx again everyone :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kain Posted on Sep 10 2003, 07:59 AM
> thnx again Frank and DOnh, I just raised the temp on my heater to 87 degrees. I always thought that would be too warm for fish but I'll give it a shot. I'll keep you updated with the progress of the fish. Thnx again everyone


87F is not an uncommon temperature in the wild for piranas during summer most aquaculture treatment of ich is around the 85F for 3 weeks to rid the organism and keep it from from repopulating the tank. Keep good aeration going (something I forgot to mention). Do not (I repeat) do not go into the higher 88-90F if your fish appears to be too stressed from it. If it looks ok and is still swimming without any side effects or undue stress than do the 1 degree increase over a 24 hour period. Be sure you "treat" your nets or anyother device (including your hands) if it touches your tank water. Ich is easily transported to other aquaria.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

THnx Frank. I have plenty of plants and an ac300 with the water line about 2 inches below it, so that should bring in plenty of aeration. Do you think that is enough? I know an aquaclear 300 is not enough filtration for a 55 gallon tank however the flow rate should be adequate. Im currently looking to buy another filter to add on. Preferably an xp3 or something. Let me know what you think. Any advice is helpful. By the way, the heater Im using is an ebo jager 150 watt heater. It says its enough for 40-60 gallon tank on the box. I dont know if that's enough heating watts. They didnt have any 200 watts in stock at the time and only had only 1 250watt. I originally bought the 250 watt heater but it was too long and it was made for tanks 90 gallon or higher so I was afraid that it would bring the temp up too rapidly and stress out my fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears sufficient.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just to add to what Frank has stated about the alternative method of treatment for ich. There are many studies made on the life cycle of Ichthyophthirius multifilius, and it was found that at temps around 86 degrees F, the parasite's ability to reproduce ceases and the parasites start to die off. This is without the aid of salt. One problem with this method (as Frank has mentioned) is the low dissolved oxygen content associated with high water temp and possible stress on the fish if changes are made too rapidly. I personally wouldn't treat a newly shipped fish with this method because gill functions might be damaged due to ammonia so a good level of dissolved oxygen is a must, and wouldn't want to introduce any further stress to a fish that's already stressed. Monitor your fish closely, if it starts to stay near the top of the tank, has labored breathing, or starts to roll over on its side, SLOWLY bring the temp back down.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thnx DonH And Frank. Right now the temp is still at 84, I have no idea why the heater is taking so long. Now I wish I wouldve just gotten the 250 watt. THe heater has been on all night and it only went from 81-84 degrees. The fish is doing rather well and does not appear to have any rapid breathing. He's actually quite calm and hangin out under the driftwood. The small ammonia burns are starting to show a bit as the lil bits of fins that were damaged is coming off. I still dont understand why the heater is taking so long. It is still on and has been on all night and only brought the tank up to 84. The box says its made for like 40-60 gallon tanks.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey that's the most awesome Xingu I've seen. I'm looking for one, how much does a Xingu go far these days?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Depends on what kind. I paid 175 for this guy and its all thanks to Ash and Grosse Gurke. Go to thefishcatcher.net if you want some. He has some gold xingu's in right now for 70 each.


----------

